# Just got some new Orpingtons



## cobsarefab (31 May 2017)

I really love my new large fowl Orpington's, just bought a breeding trio. They are beautiful buffs. Any ideas on names?


----------



## PorkChop (31 May 2017)

Orpingtons are gorgeous, good layers too 

Calypso, Venus and Maximus


----------



## Redders (1 June 2017)

I like Miranda, Chiffy, and Florence for some reason!


----------



## jrp204 (1 June 2017)

I love Orpington's! I had a pair of black hens, they were stunning. No idea on names but am quite jealous.


----------



## cobsarefab (1 June 2017)

Redders said:



			I like Miranda, Chiffy, and Florence for some reason!
		
Click to expand...

These are lovely but there are two hens and a cockerel.


----------



## Antw23uk (1 June 2017)

You do know without pics we cant possibly believe a word you say!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 June 2017)

Need pics!!! I would love some Orpingtons.


----------



## cobsarefab (1 June 2017)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Need pics!!! I would love some Orpingtons. 

Click to expand...

How do I upload pics?


----------



## cobsarefab (1 June 2017)

this is my cockerel


----------



## cobsarefab (1 June 2017)

Sorry no pics of the gals but they wouldn't cooperate! My sister has come up with lord worcester, lady Penelope and lady felicity


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 June 2017)

Lovely. Am now jealous as my friend got 6 chickens yesterday.  I have bird envy.


----------



## cobsarefab (1 June 2017)

Why not hatch some?


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 June 2017)

My nextdoor (field) neighbour breeds poultry,hundreds of  birds a year, when I go past the field all I can see are Orps and hear them crowing, lovely birds


----------



## Wimbles (2 June 2017)

Orps are lovely birds.

As for names, I'm probably not the best person to ask!  We spend far too much time trying to think up ridiculous names for my chickens (which are mostly Polands)

We have;
Henny Kravitz
Audrey Henburn
Victoria Peckam
Attila the Hen
Christina Eggwilayer
Dolly Parthen
Cheryl Tweety
Russell Crow
Sophia LeHen 
Rebecca Egglington
Grace Shelly

etc etc..................


----------



## Apercrumbie (2 June 2017)

Wimbles can I just say that those names, and therefore by extension, you, are just fantastic!

OP what a lovely cockerel, I'm sure the ladies are lovely too. I could never even attempt to add to Wimbles' list of names so I won't!


----------



## D66 (2 June 2017)

Lovely.  Are you egg-cited?!


----------



## cobsarefab (2 June 2017)

Wimbles said:



			Orps are lovely birds.

As for names, I'm probably not the best person to ask!  We spend far too much time trying to think up ridiculous names for my chickens (which are mostly Polands)

We have;
Henny Kravitz
Audrey Henburn
Victoria Peckam
Attila the Hen
Christina Eggwilayer
Dolly Parthen
Cheryl Tweety
Russell Crow
Sophia LeHen 
Rebecca Egglington
Grace Shelly

etc etc..................
		
Click to expand...

I Keep polish as well! Have three in the incubator too.


----------



## Moobli (3 June 2017)

cobsarefab said:








 this is my cockerel
		
Click to expand...

I had two Buff Orpington cockerels - Fred and Kevin, but sadly they fell out big time and we now only have Kevin.  Your boy looks like our Fred.


----------



## Moobli (3 June 2017)

Wimbles said:



			Orps are lovely birds.

As for names, I'm probably not the best person to ask!  We spend far too much time trying to think up ridiculous names for my chickens (which are mostly Polands)

We have;
Henny Kravitz
Audrey Henburn
Victoria Peckam
Attila the Hen
Christina Eggwilayer
Dolly Parthen
Cheryl Tweety
Russell Crow
Sophia LeHen 
Rebecca Egglington
Grace Shelly

etc etc..................
		
Click to expand...

  I like your style!


----------



## cobsarefab (3 June 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			I had two Buff Orpington cockerels - Fred and Kevin, but sadly they fell out big time and we now only have Kevin.  Your boy looks like our Fred.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear is Fred no longer with us?


----------

